# Bersa Thunder Pro UC



## dominic135 (Apr 13, 2016)

I have been researching Thunder Pro UC as a CCW. I have an extra large hand. Not in length, but in width of palm and fingers.
There are many consumer reviews of this pistol and I have read hundreds. I find it interesting that owners claim the grip is just perfect for their, "small, medium or large hands."
How can this be possible? Also, this gun doesn't seem to be sub-compact, or Ultra Compact, yet it has been described as both? 
I have the kind of hands that split large latex gloves when putting them on so I wonder about these mixed comments. If any of you Thunder Pro owners have large hands, please relate your experience on this piece.
Thanks,
Dominic


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

I wear large gloves and my Thunder fits me just fine,,,
In fact it's one of the best fitting guns I own.

Something about the shape of the thing,,,
Perhaps it's the thickness of the double-stack grip.

There's really only one way to determine if it's for you,,,
That's to pick one up and hold it.

There is no rhyme or reason in nomenclature,,,
Let your hands be the determinant factor.

Here's the UC 9 beside a Ruger LC9.









Here's the UC 9 beside a full size CZ-75B.









Here's what I mean by fat grip,,,
Again compared to a CZ-75B.









The UC 9 is one of the nicest feeling guns I've ever held,,,
And mine has been extremely reliable.

Get one in your hand my friend,,,
You'll fall in deep like with it.

Hope this helps,,,

Aarond

.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey, Aarond;
Your workbench looks like mine used to, only cleaner.
Anyway, the tools look the same, and I see lots of familiar handles.


----------



## dominic135 (Apr 13, 2016)

What a well thought out and researched response... with photo's! Thank you!
My initial interest was in the Thunder Plus but seeing as there are virtually none for sale by dealers, I started considering the Thunder UC and yours is the most sensible comparison!
Although I was in love with the slim lines of the PPK clone, the UC has more user friendly appeal than nostalgic appeal. Your Visual Arts go a long way in my book. Although a bit bulkier in design, the UC is still a very concealable design. I got my hands on a single stack Thunder and it does fit my hand, though a bit cramped. Since I can't seem to find a Plus double stack which is slightly thicker, I can't compare but, why would I want a product that seems to have a production problem. There has to be a reason everyone is out of stock!
The UC 9 has the thicker grip that adds depth to my handhold and appears to be long enough for my wide palm. It is also available and personal reviews are excellent. Thank you for your time and research. I'm looking for a model to try out now!


----------

